# New Balenciaga Bag - Le Cagole



## Amortentia

So I was in Selfridges the other day minding my own business, when this bag caught my eye. I did a double take, and then had a mini meltdown. HELLO OLD SCHOOL BALENCIAGA!! This bag is like an eclectic mash-up of the Day, Hip and Town. I really miss their moto style handbags, and will consider adding this to my collection at some point. It comes in four sizes (apparently), pictured below is the small.

It would be fabulous if it was available in Gold or Rose Gold hardware.

Thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

Amortentia said:


> So I was in Selfridges the other day minding my own business, when this bag caught my eye. I did a double take, and then had a mini meltdown. HELLO OLD SCHOOL BALENCIAGA!! This bag is like an eclectic mash-up of the Day, Hip and Town. I really miss their moto style handbags, and will consider adding this to my collection at some point. It comes in four sizes (apparently), pictured below is the small.
> 
> It would be fabulous if it was available in Gold or Rose Gold hardware.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5128757


While it's good to see some elements of the original moto bags it's a little busy for me personally. I'd love to see some sort of larger hobo...


----------



## Asphodel

Amortentia said:


> So I was in Selfridges the other day minding my own business, when this bag caught my eye. I did a double take, and then had a mini meltdown. HELLO OLD SCHOOL BALENCIAGA!! This bag is like an eclectic mash-up of the Day, Hip and Town. I really miss their moto style handbags, and will consider adding this to my collection at some point. It comes in four sizes (apparently), pictured below is the small.
> 
> It would be fabulous if it was available in Gold or Rose Gold hardware.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5128757


I think it’s cool. Was the leather soft or stiff?


----------



## Amortentia

Asphodel said:


> I think it’s cool. Was the leather soft or stiff?



The Grey and Silver versions were quite stiff. Black, Pink and White were soft.


----------



## electricbluerita

I first saw this bag in a video by Cassie Thorpe:




She talks about it with her friend (on and off) from 2:55-4:36 and they also try it on. Some slightly harsh opinions on it. I think they were at Selfridges too.

I think it has that Barbie rock 'n' roll y2k vibe. I wouldn't like it on myself but could imagine someone else pulling it off!


----------



## peacebabe

Wow, is this a new design? Anyone know the style name ?


----------



## Amortentia

electricbluerita said:


> I first saw this bag in a video by Cassie Thorpe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She talks about it with her friend (on and off) from 2:55-4:36 and they also try it on. Some slightly harsh opinions on it. I think they were at Selfridges too.
> 
> I think it has that Barbie rock 'n' roll y2k vibe. I wouldn't like it on myself but could imagine someone else pulling it off!




I saw this video afterwards too, and I laughed @ the Claire’s Accessories comparison. I think it’s rather edgy and timeless in Black. The other colours however..


----------



## Amortentia

peacebabe said:


> Wow, is this a new design? Anyone know the style name ?



Yes, it’s called *Le Cagole*


----------



## muchstuff

I found this definition and it fits. Cheeky Demna.     

Whatever the truth may be, the 'Cagole' is all about being 'too much': too much make-up, too much bling, too much voice, too much perfume, too much chest hanging out, too much jewellery, too much improbable clothing, too much drama, too much gesticulating – in short, too much of everything… The 'Cagole' speaks loudly, she is vulgar, you can see her coming a mile off, she is provocative and she manages to turn an expensive, classy object into a pig's ear (e.g. the Vuitton bag, Dior glasses, Chanel and Louboutin shoes). In fact, the 'Cagole' is someone to be reckoned with – and we adore her!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I think I might like that. I'd have to see it in person, but I'm definitely intrigued.


----------



## ghoulish

I remember this from the Fall 2021 show photos @Monz1987 shared! I kinda love that it is over-the-top. Would it be an everyday bag for me? Maybe not, but I think it's very edgy and unlike many other bags out at the moment.

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I saw this bag in person and just about fell over! Was returning a Neo Classic because the leather was a little too stiff, and I didn’t like the placement of the D-rings for the crossbody straps. This little beauty gave me a fresh breath of nostalgia and came home with me right away!  I’ll post pics soon!


----------



## Bal&ValGal

Definitely - can't wait to see pics @Violet Bleu


----------



## muchstuff

Bal&ValGal said:


> Definitely - can't wait to see pics @Violet Bleu


+1!


----------



## atlantis1982

Interesting placement of the interior ID tag on the Small, almost incorporated into the leather piece that surrounds the zippered pocket...Something new for our authenticators to learn!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Interesting placement of the interior ID tag on the Small, almost incorporated into the leather piece that surrounds the zippered pocket...Something new for our authenticators to learn!
> View attachment 5129514


Any pics on where the style code line is placed?


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Any pics on where the style code line is placed?


No, unfortunately.  I pulled that image off the Bal website.  
The XS ones, meanwhile, have the tag like other recent Bal's, where it's just "Balenciaga" and is stitched on around all 4 sides.


----------



## Asphodel

Violet Bleu said:


> I saw this bag in person and just about fell over! Was returning a Neo Classic because the leather was a little too stiff, and I didn’t like the placement of the D-rings for the crossbody straps. This little beauty gave me a fresh breath of nostalgia and came home with me right away!  I’ll post pics soon!


Yes please


----------



## Asphodel

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 5129554


I like it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Def. not my style


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Def. not my style
> 
> View attachment 5129841


Mmmm.. I like it in black or red


----------



## Bal&ValGal

I like it! I would probably choose black or silver. And, I might feel compelled to tuck the mirror and coin purse in. But, otherwise, I'm in!


----------



## Asphodel

Bal&ValGal said:


> I like it! I would probably choose black or silver. And, I might feel compelled to tuck the mirror and coin purse in. But, otherwise, I'm in!


Agreed!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> No, unfortunately.  I pulled that image off the Bal website.
> The XS ones, meanwhile, have the tag like other recent Bal's, where it's just "Balenciaga" and is stitched on around all 4 sides.


Thanks for the intel!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I found this definition and it fits. Cheeky Demna.
> 
> Whatever the truth may be, the 'Cagole' is all about being 'too much': too much make-up, too much bling, too much voice, too much perfume, too much chest hanging out, too much jewellery, too much improbable clothing, too much drama, too much gesticulating – in short, too much of everything… The 'Cagole' speaks loudly, she is vulgar, you can see her coming a mile off, she is provocative and she manages to turn an expensive, classy object into a pig's ear (e.g. the Vuitton bag, Dior glasses, Chanel and Louboutin shoes). In fact, the 'Cagole' is someone to be reckoned with – and we adore her!


Well then, it has the *PERFECT *name IMO .. can't say that I'm a fan as the original Moto bag was minimalistic and this is anything but!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Well then, it has the *PERFECT *name IMO .. can't say that I'm a fan as the original Moto bag was minimalistic and this is anything but!


Oddly I like it better now that I know there's a somewhat playful component to it. Still too busy for me though as well!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Oddly I like it better now that I know there's a somewhat playful component to it. Still too busy for me though as well!


Not me .. FUGLY is FUGLY     .. maybe it's because I'm older now, I just don't want any "frou-frou" (as my mother always used to say)!!


----------



## platinum_babie

I don't like it. And after watching that video, the lv papillon trunk has grown on me.


----------



## peacebabe

Not my cup of tea. Looks like trying to copy CD's Baguette bags


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Not my cup of tea. Looks like trying to copy CD's Baguette bags


Reminds me of something else too but I can’t recall what…


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> Reminds me of something else too but I can’t recall what…


CD has many different Baguette bag style. Bal's look like a combination of a few of CD's to me


----------



## Good Friday

i like the heart mirror and is that a coin purse. if those were available to be purchased separately I'll take them.


----------



## Monz1987

I like it! I do quite like it a lot! I saw these in a vogue article I shared a few months back. They totally remind me of the early-mid 2000’s bags and I’m always drawn to nostalgic things. That pink one is adorable!!


----------



## papertiger

Pollie-Jean said:


> Def. not my style
> 
> View attachment 5129841



I had a Burberry (tan) bag a bit like this in 2004. 

I think it would be useful as a little bag, but look a bit more 'grown-up' without the swinging  and purse.

There has been a revival of early '00s bags lately, so I bet this is Bal's pony for the race.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

papertiger said:


> I had a Burberry (tan) bag a bit like this in 2004.
> 
> I think it would be useful as a little bag, but look a bit more 'grown-up' without *the swinging *and purse.
> 
> There has been a revival of early '00s bags lately, so I bet this is Bal's pony for the race.


Heart-shaped accessories will definitely not come too close to me


----------



## papertiger

Pollie-Jean said:


> Heart-shaped accessories will definitely not come too close to me



I think it's possible to do hearts in a sophisticated manner - but I don't think this is designed for that person in mind.


----------



## piosavsfan

This design is way too busy for me.


----------



## Cate14

I love it, especially the pleats!


----------



## sizz

Love it! It‘s very „old“ Balenciaga to me


----------



## atlantis1982

I was racking my brain to try and figure out what these bags remind me of (aside from the Juicy Couture-esque heart mirror) and then it hit me: Kathy Van Zeeland!  That woman couldn't turn out a bag without covering them in studs to save her life...


----------



## pixiejenna

I just saw this bag on IG and I was like is that Balenciaga and was surprised it is. It’s too busy for me personally The heart mirror kind of bothered me and the person above nailed why it dose remind me of juicy. I would like it if it was less busy and could be worn crossbody. I was kind of expecting them to bring back the Moto bag in some way because of the early oo’s trending fashion wise. But I’ll keep a eye on Bbags again for the first time in a long time to see if something better comes along.


----------



## ilovemulberry73

I'm quite keen on this. Defo want to take a look at one next time I'm in London. Would love to see some mod pics of this bag in both sizes. The pouch & heart mirror are removable. Would love to see it in the classic hardware. I also would love this in a crossbody version. The red one is calling my name


----------



## ilovemulberry73

It looks like the larger one only comes in black or silver on the UK website. But I like that it has a zipped back pocket which the smaller one doesn't have.


----------



## ghoulish

This is the version I'm personally holding out for, not sure when the release date will be!


----------



## anmldr1

I think I like the xs or small size in this bag. I think I may tuck the heart mirror and coin purse in. Does anyone have any modeling shots of this bag?  Can it be worn xbody?  Is the strap removable?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Monz1987

anmldr1 said:


> I think I like the xs or small size in this bag. I think I may tuck the heart mirror and coin purse in. Does anyone have any modeling shots of this bag?  Can it be worn xbody?  Is the strap removable?  Thank you in advance!



check out the thread below for modelling shots.   
[/QUOTE]





						The Big, Bad Balenciaga is BACK!
					

I don’t know if any of you have seen, but check out the Balenciaga Pre-Fall 2021 Collection! It looks like they’ve supersized a lot of their bags, including some of our favourites styles. Also, check out the new hobo/glam version of the motorcycle bag with the giant h/w. I’m happy to see big...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## pinksky777

Oh god this new style is rlly tacky imo  looks like some cheap bag you’d find at Marshalls.


----------



## Carrie1986

I love it! I’m going to buy the small one in Black!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Lovelies, I wore my bag with a suede black jacket and got some nasty color transfer. Any advice to remove it would be greatly appreciated! I’m so heartbroken.


----------



## Carrie1986

Violet Bleu said:


> Lovelies, I wore my bag with a suede black jacket and got some nasty color transfer. Any advice to remove it would be greatly appreciated! I’m so heartbroken.


Sorry but color transfer is very hard to remove. You Can ask to the boutique


----------



## muchstuff

Violet Bleu said:


> Lovelies, I wore my bag with a suede black jacket and got some nasty color transfer. Any advice to remove it would be greatly appreciated! I’m so heartbroken.


Have you tried a good leather cleaner yet? I’ve gotten colour transfer off but you can’t let it sit for long.


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Asphodel

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5155819
> View attachment 5155821
> View attachment 5155822
> View attachment 5155823
> View attachment 5155824


Still think it’s adorable


----------



## JenJBS

I want it in the extra small! I'll remove the mirror and coin purse.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> I want it in the extra small! I'll remove the mirror and coin purse.


It's not big anyway 
it's banana shaped, and won't fit in much, especially a long wallet. 
i mean, it will, but not loosely, if you know what i mean?


----------



## ksuromax

Asphodel said:


> Still think it’s adorable


it's cute, and it will definitely find its fans, i like that the larger one has a pocket at the back, now i'm kicking myself for not unzipping it to check how deep that pocket is, and if a phone will fit in, but will be still handy to keep there a key, or a credit card case/ small cash, etc


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> It's not big anyway
> it's banana shaped, and won't fit in much, especially a long wallet.
> i mean, it will, but not loosely, if you know what i mean?



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Pinkie*

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 5129554


I love the color reminds
Me on bubblegum pink


----------



## Lakotan

Is this bag heavy? With all that metal?


----------



## ksuromax

Lakotan said:


> Is this bag heavy? With all that metal?


no, at least empty


----------



## 07Daisy91

I love this bag, it's so over the top with the embellishments!
Unfortunately, the pink one is too small to my taste.


----------



## weezer

It’s actually a little cute bag, very rock-n-roll chic….I could envision my ‘younger self’ carrying an over-the/top pink version if this had been available decades ago 

( I’m older than dirt , I’ve gravitated to neutral subdued colors, etc  etc)


----------



## Monz1987

I really love the pink one. I’d love to buy it but I’ll stick with buying second hand for now, for the sake of my bank account.


----------



## midniteluna

My heart raced a little when I saw this. I like the small in black but wished they come with gold hardware. Definitely gonna check this out in person.


----------



## MCJ

Amortentia said:


> So I was in Selfridges the other day minding my own business, when this bag caught my eye. I did a double take, and then had a mini meltdown. HELLO OLD SCHOOL BALENCIAGA!! This bag is like an eclectic mash-up of the Day, Hip and Town. I really miss their moto style handbags, and will consider adding this to my collection at some point. It comes in four sizes (apparently), pictured below is the small.
> 
> It would be fabulous if it was available in Gold or Rose Gold hardware.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5128757


Not a fan at all, the only Bag I would buy from Balenciaga right now is the hourglass, I still don’t get over the fact the fact they are discontinuing the classic city.


----------



## pinksky777

Saw this in person and it’s just awful. As someone who’s owned COUNTLESS old school classic city bags and giant city bags, this one is trying way too hard to revamp something that’s never need a revamp to begin with. It’s so Y2K it makes me wanna hurl, and the shoulder strap is too wide and stiff on top that it slips off your shoulder all too easily. As a crossbody it looks just “off” and frankly bizarre. So happy I took the neo classic city on small instead!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

balenciamags said:


> This is the version I'm personally holding out for, not sure when the release date will be!
> 
> View attachment 5137753


When I first saw these I hated them, but them saw them styled AND when I tried is on in store I was really really into it. I brought home a black one! I'm torn because I feel like I shouldn't like it HOWEVER I haven't been more excited about a bag in store in a long time. The way the strap endlessly adjusts is really cool.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

electricbluerita said:


> I first saw this bag in a video by Cassie Thorpe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She talks about it with her friend (on and off) from 2:55-4:36 and they also try it on. Some slightly harsh opinions on it. I think they were at Selfridges too.
> 
> I think it has that Barbie rock 'n' roll y2k vibe. I wouldn't like it on myself but could imagine someone else pulling it off!



she's THE BEST.


----------



## electricbluerita

NYERINLONDON said:


> she's THE BEST.



Cannot agree more, so much wit and energy!


----------



## Amortentia

NYERINLONDON said:


> When I first saw these I hated them, but them saw them styled AND when I tried is on in store I was really really into it. I brought home a black one! I'm torn because I feel like I shouldn't like it HOWEVER I haven't been more excited about a bag in store in a long time. The way the strap endlessly adjusts is really cool.



Congratulations, I’m so jelly!!! Can you upload some mod shots, and what fits inside please?


----------



## CeeJay

Well, looks like Neiman Marcus has this bag in their stock, as it's up on their website ..


----------



## Yoshi1296

did another designer do something similar before one season? Sneaker inspired bags don't seem so groundbreaking lol


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> Well, looks like Neiman Marcus has this bag in their stock, as it's up on their website ..
> View attachment 5197127


the only justification for me is that they use recycled plastic, and as they say, to each his own, some people are vegan, which i respect, and they also want to wear trendy stuff, so why not? 
as long as they keep making nice leather bags for us, non-vegans


----------



## shayna07

I just got this bag in the extra small in black and I’m obsessed! I think you either love it or hate it, but for me it gives me those 2000’s cool and edgy vibes. I’m an old school 2007 chèvre leather city girl too!


----------



## MrGoyard

I really like the design! It makes me hopeful for future designs. Very happy they are bringing the moto look and old hardware back. Now hoping for more styles, also for men!


----------



## JenJBS

shayna07 said:


> I just got this bag in the extra small in black and I’m obsessed! I think you either love it or hate it, but for me it gives me those 2000’s cool and edgy vibes. I’m an old school 2007 chèvre leather city girl too!
> 
> View attachment 5207971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207972



Looks great!


----------



## Amortentia

shayna07 said:


> I just got this bag in the extra small in black and I’m obsessed! I think you either love it or hate it, but for me it gives me those 2000’s cool and edgy vibes. I’m an old school 2007 chèvre leather city girl too!
> 
> View attachment 5207971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207972



It looks fabulous on you!! I agree, it's like Marmite: you either love it or hate it. I'm eagerly awaiting more variations, but tempted to pull the trigger now...


----------



## ghoulish

I ordered this bag because the color combo is so cool, imo. I really do love how it fluctuates between a cooler dark gunmetal hue to a shiny, bright silver depending on the lighting. However, the XS size is just not for me. While I love small bags, there is something with the proportions on this strap vs the banana shape that just doesn't work well for me. Back it goes... However, I figured I shouldn't waste the opportunity to share a photo with my fellow Bal lovers.




I'm still holding out for the medium size and hopefully will get a chance to see it in person soon!


----------



## Amortentia

balenciamags said:


> I ordered this bag because the color combo is so cool, imo. I really do love how it fluctuates between a cooler dark gunmetal hue to a shiny, bright silver depending on the lighting. However, the XS size is just not for me. While I love small bags, there is something with the proportions on this strap vs the banana shape that just doesn't work well for me. Back it goes... However, I figured I shouldn't waste the opportunity to share a photo with my fellow Bal lovers.
> 
> View attachment 5208789
> 
> 
> I'm still holding out for the medium size and hopefully will get a chance to see it in person soon!



Ooooh, this combination is truly lush.


----------



## Pinkie*

I don’t like it


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm actually hesitantly liking this bag. I have a longstanding disagreement with Monsieur Gvasalia about what Bal have done to their Classic design (i e, I'm the only one involved in the disagreement as I have no doubt Bal/Demna don't give a whatever about my opinion. This is at least in line with the true Classic style.

But *You should have left the City alone!!!  *


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm actually hesitantly liking this bag. I have a longstanding disagreement with Monsieur Gvasalia about what Bal have done to their Classic design (i e, I'm the only one involved in the disagreement as I have no doubt Bal/Demna don't give a whatever about my opinion. This is at least in line with the true Classic style.
> 
> But *You should have left the City alone!!! *


i bet he'll be making them as 'special' and 'limited' editions, it's just a marketing trick, tell it's gonna be discontinued, or very limited, and all will rush to get one, but when it's readily available it's not that urgent as there's a 'ah, i'll get it later' attitude'


----------



## muchstuff

I've never really disliked the style, I just find it a bit too busy. A few less studs would have suited me better. But it is truer to the spirit of the old giant hardware moto bags and that I like.


----------



## Limetka

I respect that this bag is intentionally tacky and over-designed, kind of joyfully maximalist and ironic. Unfortunately, I’m not cool enough to get away with that kind of fashion statement.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The more I see it the worse I find it


----------



## RachelVerinder

Limetka said:


> I respect that this bag is intentionally tacky and over-designed, kind of joyfully maximalist and ironic. Unfortunately, I’m not cool enough to get away with that kind of fashion statement.


Same thing here...
Plus French being my mothertongue, I would never buy something called "Cagole" even if it is supposed to be an ironic/feminist reappropriation of the word...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

RachelVerinder said:


> Same thing here...
> Plus French being my mothertongue, I would never buy something called "Cagole" even if it is supposed to be an ironic/feminist reappropriation of the word...


Wow! My French being what it is, I just googled it. How classy  I take back everything positive I said above. What's wrong with these woke designers?! Specifically some of the male ones who really don't seem to actually like the clientele they mainly design for, i e women. It's freaking passive-aggressive and taking the pi*ss, I have no doubt.


----------



## RachelVerinder

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Wow! My French being what it is, I just googled it. How classy  I take back everything positive I said above. What's wrong with these woke designers?! Specifically some of the male ones who really don't seem to actually like the clientele they mainly design for, i e women. It's freaking passive-aggressive and taking the pi*ss, I have no doubt.


I was told that the word was not as pejorative today than when I was young, and that nowadays some women use this term  in a self affirmative (don't know if that is proper English!) way. That must be the reason why the bag wear that name...


----------



## Prada143

Look at that heart mirror!


----------



## Prada143

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 5129554


Beautiful! This could be their version of the multi-pochette.


----------



## missucc

My initial reaction when I first saw it on the Bal website was a great big . There's just so much going on both on the body and on the strap.

Then I come here and apparently most of you think its cool, so now I feel it's less ugly and that I must just be too old to appreciate it. Talk about being influenced by social media lol....


----------



## VSUVUS

A price increase has already happened 




For the record, I’m Team Love It/Marmite/Vegemite lol


----------



## ghoulish

VSUVUS said:


> A price increase has already happened



Holy moly! You aren't kidding, $300 on the XS?? Looks like a major increase across the brand as a whole.


----------



## VSUVUS

balenciamags said:


> Holy moly! You aren't kidding, $300 on the XS?? Looks like a major increase across the brand as a whole.



The black XS in CAD went from $2050 to $2190 but I’m pretty sure $2050 wasn’t the initial release price either so that makes it 2 increases already?!

It isn’t just Balenciaga either. I also checked Gucci, Chanel, LV and Prada for things I’ve purchased and everything must have just gone up around October 1st…conveniently in time for holiday shoppers and the rest of us


----------



## VSUVUS

Just when you thought this bag couldn’t get any busier LOL

price in USD


----------



## maxxout

What impresses me is that all the women on this thread have strong hates and loves for this bag and everyone is being completely enthusiastic about how they feel and nobody is bad mouthing anybody else’s taste. Way to go Balenciaga gals! This is how disagreements should be in the world. If it was only like that everywhere.


----------



## missucc

maxxout said:


> What impresses me is that all the women on this thread have strong hates and loves for this bag and everyone is being completely enthusiastic about how they feel and nobody is bad mouthing anybody else’s taste. Way to go Balenciaga gals! This is how disagreements should be in the world. If it was only like that everywhere.


I think in this day and age, even the 'ugly' trends can become an acquired taste after a while, thanks to influencers. I don't mean it in a bad way either. Some people just know how to style things to make them look cool.


----------



## Asphodel

VSUVUS said:


> Just when you thought this bag couldn’t get any busier LOL
> 
> price in USD
> 
> View attachment 5223076



Wowza!


----------



## ksuromax

VSUVUS said:


> Just when you thought this bag couldn’t get any busier LOL
> 
> price in USD
> 
> View attachment 5223076


what's the next 'upgrade'? a swiss cow bell? an anti-evil eye charm?


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:


> What impresses me is that all the women on this thread have strong hates and loves for this bag and everyone is being completely enthusiastic about how they feel and nobody is bad mouthing anybody else’s taste. Way to go Balenciaga gals! This is how disagreements should be in the world. If it was only like that everywhere.


HI there dear friend @maxxout , long time no see!!!  Your comments are 100% spot-on (as always)!  I'm of the team HATE .. uggh, just find this the antithesis of the original Motorcycle line with no logos or extra froo-froo's, just the tassels!  NOT FOR ME that is for sure!


----------



## CeeJay

VSUVUS said:


> Just when you thought this bag couldn’t get any busier LOL
> 
> price in USD
> 
> View attachment 5223076


One word - *FUGLY*!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> what's the next 'upgrade'? a swiss cow bell? an anti-evil eye charm?


They say more cowbell is the only prescription but I don't think that even more cowbell would restore my faith in Bal under Gvasalia again.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They say more cowbell is the only prescription but I don't think that even more cowbell would restore my faith in Bal under Gvasalia again.
> View attachment 5224312


why not? you would not like to wear anything like this??


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## maxxout

CeeJay said:


> HI there dear friend @maxxout , long time no see!!!  Your comments are 100% spot-on (as always)!  I'm of the team HATE .. uggh, just find this the antithesis of the original Motorcycle line with no logos or extra froo-froo's, just the tassels!  NOT FOR ME that is for sure!



Hello friend!  I like a minimal look.  I’ve even taken off the tassels on the classic. But, who knows, I may put them on again.


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:


> Hello friend!  I like a minimal look.  I’ve even taken off the tassels on the classic. But, who knows, I may put them on again.


I hear you on the 'minimal' look for sure!  As I'm aging (what fun - NOT), I simply have to carry a small bag now as I can't deal with a heavy bag .. thank god that Balenciaga bags have always been so much more lightweight than other brands!!!  I've been stuck on my Hermes TPM bag for some time now as it's super light and just kinda fun!  For Balenciaga, I'm primarily using my 2001 1 FBF Caribou bag; just love it .. it's the perfect size when I need something a little bigger!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> why not? you would not like to wear anything like this??
> View attachment 5224775


Carmen Moo-randa?! 

Imagine what Gvasalia can do with this for a Glocken Und Treicheln inspired collection


----------



## maxxout

CeeJay said:


> I hear you on the 'minimal' look for sure!  As I'm aging (what fun - NOT), I simply have to carry a small bag now as I can't deal with a heavy bag .. thank god that Balenciaga bags have always been so much more lightweight than other brands!!!  I've been stuck on my Hermes TPM bag for some time now as it's super light and just kinda fun!  For Balenciaga, I'm primarily using my 2001 1 FBF Caribou bag; just love it .. it's the perfect size when I need something a little bigger!



yeah, the reason I got into Balenciaga was because they were so lightweight, not necessarily the way they looked. But then when I got an oldie and I felt the leather that was another hook. Also at that time I was buying Ann Demeulemester clothing and there were tassels all over the place and so those bags just fit in. Then when she left the company I started buying from Yohji Yamamoto because they have a good online store. And now after many years they’re doing tassels.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

maxxout said:


> yeah, the reason I got into Balenciaga was because they were so lightweight, not necessarily the way they looked. But then when I got an oldie and I felt the leather that was another hook. Also at that time I was buying Ann Demeulemester clothing and there were tassels all over the place and so those bags just fit in. Then when she left the company I started buying from Yohji Yamamoto because they have a good online store. And now after many years they’re doing tassels.


A bit of embarrassing but wholly unapologetic fangirling here, but you are one of  my major tPF style icons, maxxout. Your pics were super inspirational to me when I started buying City:s so always happy to see whenever you post!


----------



## maxxout

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A bit of embarrassing but wholly unapologetic fangirling here, but you are one of  my major tPF style icons, maxxout. Your pics were super inspirational to me when I started buying City:s so always happy to see whenever you post!



AWWWW..somethinggood, that’s the nicest thing I could hear. I haven’t been dressing much, like most people during this virus invasion. But I’m trying to work sweatpants with leather jackets. And finally I’ve taken out my moto bags, so maybe that’s the start of something. Thank you for your kind words. Such a boost for my ego! ❌⭕

Do you dress much right now?


----------



## sparklywacky

I tried on a small black Le Cagole when it first came out and thought it was quite cool. Not sure about the other colors. This is definitely a “trendy” bag though and I would probably regret buying it after a year or two.

That said, they increased the price by a $100! It’s too soon for an increase, lol.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

maxxout said:


> AWWWW..somethinggood, that’s the nicest thing I could hear. I haven’t been dressing much, like most people during this virus invasion. But I’m trying to work sweatpants with leather jackets. And finally I’ve taken out my moto bags, so maybe that’s the start of something. Thank you for your kind words. Such a boost for my ego! ❌⭕
> 
> Do you dress much right now?


I'm starting too, but like you I haven't for a bit. (Loved your blue City you posted a pic of recently, btw!) I've been mostly buying furniture and other home decor items, there are so few bags I really want. I even started a thread about it in the General Discussion forum. Have a visit if you like!






						Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
					

Would it be possible to have a sub forum for designer and other furniture/items in general? People post pics here and there on the other forums but they tend to get lost in the general chatter and threads.  Likes and dislikes, tips, finds, big and small, expensive and cheap, IKEA to Gae Aulenti.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## anmldr1

I just bought the pink Cagole today. I wasn’t sure about this bag until I saw it in pink. I know everyone is very torn on this bag…I ended up falling for it today


----------



## JenJBS

anmldr1 said:


> I just bought the pink Cagole today. I wasn’t sure about this bag until I saw it in pink. I know everyone is very torn on this bag…I ended up falling for it today



Congratulations!


----------



## VSUVUS

I thought I had convinced myself that I don’t need this bag, especially after the price increase, but then I saw this in Vegas…the emerald green in croc (embossed?) is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## Amortentia

I FINALLY pulled the trigger, and acquired the Black-on-Black Croc embossed XS Le Cagole! It’s an absolute beaut, and very roomy (my Litmus test for most handbags, is whether it can fit a bottle of water, and this passed with flying colours!).


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:


> yeah, the reason I got into Balenciaga was because they were so lightweight, not necessarily the way they looked. But then when I got an oldie and I felt the leather that was another hook. Also at that time I was buying Ann Demeulemester clothing and there were tassels all over the place and so those bags just fit in. Then when she left the company I started buying from Yohji Yamamoto because they have a good online store. And now after many years they’re doing tassels.


I swear, we are sistahs from a different mistah; Ann Demeulemester was a HUGE favorite (my BORING & conservative Financial Services company was not pleased with my taste - and did I care?!?! .. nope); also a fan of Yohji's fashion!!!  Thankfully, there was a small boutique in Boston (and one of the suburbs) - Alain Bilzerian, who carried both of their work and would call me when something new (and interesting to me) came in, so I was a lucky gal!


----------



## whitemusk

got the lilac one from printemps.. the last one apparently. super happy, it's defo *****y Y2K plastic vibe! i'm not regretting it at all


----------



## KeharaO

Which size people are more into? The small one or the xsmall one? 

I also think this bag is so cool, I had love at first sight with this one. But having a dillema to choose between s and xs size


----------



## KeharaO

Amortentia said:


> I FINALLY pulled the trigger, and acquired the Black-on-Black Croc embossed XS Le Cagole! It’s an absolute beaut, and very roomy (my Litmus test for most handbags, is whether it can fit a bottle of water, and this passed with flying colours!).
> View attachment 5259483


OMG the croco one is soooo pretty !!!! Lucky you


----------



## JenJBS

KeharaO said:


> Which size people are more into? The small one or the xsmall one?
> 
> I also think this bag is so cool, I had love at first sight with this one. But having a dillema to choose between s and xs size



Extra Small is the one I am wanting to get.


----------



## Amortentia

KeharaO said:


> Which size people are more into? The small one or the xsmall one?
> 
> I also think this bag is so cool, I had love at first sight with this one. But having a dillema to choose between s and xs size


I prefer the Small because it is a big bag (despite its name!) and has front, inner and back zip pockets. However, I found it was less flattering when worn as a crossbody compared to the XS size, but fabulous if you intend to wear it solely as a shoulder bag.

I went for the XS because the colourway I wanted is only available in XS. The XS is roomy, but I wish it had an inner zip pocket.


KeharaO said:


> OMG the croco one is soooo pretty !!!! Lucky you


Thank you, I absolutely love her..


----------



## KeharaO

Amortentia said:


> ..... However, I found it was less flattering when worn as a crossbody compared to the XS size, but fabulous if you intend to wear it solely as a shoulder bag.



Yes I also agree on that...when it’s worn crossbody, It’s less flattering. I dun know why but I think because it looks quite big on the front area....

 I absolutely love the croco embossed. Therefore I’m hoping you would post some modelling shots of you and your new baby...for me to see...thank you so much..


----------



## anmldr1

KeharaO said:


> Which size people are more into? The small one or the xsmall one?
> 
> I also think this bag is so cool, I had love at first sight with this one. But having a dillema to choose between s and xs size


I have both, pink in xs and black in small. I love the small. I think it looks great xbody!  It softens with use and is large enough to fit everything in. I bought the small one in oct and haven’t stopped using it since.


----------



## KeharaO

anmldr1 said:


> I have both, pink in xs and black in small. I love the small. I think it looks great xbody!



so you prefer the small size over the xs size? May I know what makes you like the small more? because of how it looks and feels when you use it, or because of its function?

And when you wear the small one, is it more often worn on the shoulder or cross body? for the size xs, what is the speciality then? for the load is it OK too or is it really tight? If there's an ootd of you wearing a size xs and s, can I see it because I want to see a comparison of the two when they're used.
Thank you very very much.


----------



## anmldr1

KeharaO said:


> so you prefer the small size over the xs size? May I know what makes you like the small more? because of how it looks and feels when you use it, or because of its function?
> 
> And when you wear the small one, is it more often worn on the shoulder or cross body? for the size xs, what is the speciality then? for the load is it OK too or is it really tight? If there's an ootd of you wearing a size xs and s, can I see it because I want to see a comparison of the two when they're used.
> Thank you very very much.


I like the small size better then the xs. The small hangs a bit lower both xbody and shoulder. I always wear the small xbody. I find it really comfy crossbody. I don’t think it looks weird at all. The small is more convenient for me because it has a ton of room. There is a pocket on the back as well as an extra zip pocket inside. I got both sizes, because the pink was only offered in xs. I’ll have to look and see if I can find a good pic wearing the small.


----------



## KeharaO

anmldr1 said:


> I like the small size better then the xs. The small hangs a bit lower both xbody and shoulder. I always wear the small xbody. I find. I don’t think it looks weird at all.....



thank you so much for sharing your thought. I really need this kinna insight before making decision. I’m about 5’1”
and always thought the Small might look too big when worn xbody...



anmldr1 said:


> I’ll have to look and see if I can find a good pic wearing the small.



Yes please , will be waiting hehe...thank you


----------



## CeeJay

Don't know about the popularity of this bag as I'm seeing a LOT of them on the resale/consignment sites.  It's way too "busy" a bag for me ..


----------



## caneliz

anmldr1 said:


> I like the small size better then the xs. The small hangs a bit lower both xbody and shoulder. I always wear the small xbody. I find it really comfy crossbody. I don’t think it looks weird at all. The small is more convenient for me because it has a ton of room. There is a pocket on the back as well as an extra zip pocket inside. I got both sizes, because the pink was only offered in xs. I’ll have to look and see if I can find a good pic wearing the small.


I have the small one croc in dark grey with rhinestones ‍‍and I love it. I’m 5’0. It’s busy but I love it haha


----------



## JenJBS

They have the XS in orange for Year of the Tiger.


----------



## anmldr1

KeharaO said:


> thank you so much for sharing your thought. I really need this kinna insight before making decision. I’m about 5’1”
> and always thought the Small might look too big when worn xbody...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please , will be waiting hehe...thank you


Sorry for such a late reply. Here are pics of the small black and the xs pink. Hope this helps. I have to say I love the small way more then the xs. It’s so convenient, especially with the zip pocket in the bag for your phone.


----------



## JenJBS

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry for such a late reply. Here are pics of the small black and the xs pink. Hope this helps. I have to say I love the small way more then the xs. It’s so convenient, especially with the zip pocket in the bag for your phone.



They both look great on you! Thank you for the pics!


----------



## bambiraptor

JenJBS said:


> They have the XS in orange for Year of the Tiger.
> 
> View attachment 5308185


I love that color. Orange bags are so underrated. I just noticed the little heart shaped mirror too! SO cute.


----------



## natalieh38

pinksky777 said:


> Oh god this new style is rlly tacky imo  looks like some cheap bag you’d find at Marshalls.



Tacky yet your display there’s alien stickers on your face.. sorry lmao


----------



## natalieh38

Sorry you have a beautiful face I just thought your comment was a little laughable!


----------



## natalieh38

I just ordered the medium! I LOVE this bag. Pop punk saved me in highschool 11+ years ago so maybe that’s why I’m fan girling so hard lol! I’m definetly going to tuck the heart charm and change holder in though lol. I personally can’t do the small bag trend or the shape of the smaller ones although I love it on other people, so I went with the medium black lambskin. I’ve been wanting a new balenciaga lambskin bag for YEARS. I found the city to be too rectangular, but I loved the town. However in Canada it is so hard to find a preloved town in good shape without paying $2000. Not ok to me for a preloved bag! I really hope the one I ordered works the way it will in my mind, and isn’t too grungy


----------



## natalieh38

Also, this is the first time in 5 years that I’m buying a new luxury bag that isn’t LV. I’m SO excited!! if it doesn’t work out I’ll exchange for neo classic small hehe


----------



## natalieh38

Oh my god. You guys. I got it. And I’m so in love! I finally found the perfect b bag for me! You can tuck in the adjustable strap through the hoop, or tuck in the flap, if you want to take it down a notch with less hardware. The lambskin is to die for, it smells good even a week later. It is SO light weight and comfortable, even in the medium size. I have no idea why this brand isn’t more popular then it is but I love it more every day. It looks good with a blazer outfit or a dress. I can’t even explain to you how happy I am with this purchase, way to go balenciaga! Bye for now LV


----------



## seeshells78

This came home with me today.  I'm in love and it's very "me". Edgy, a little rough on the outside but a total softie once you get to know me. I tucked the mirror and zip pouch inside to give it a cleaner look.  The zip pouch is big enough to hold cards/ID!


----------



## strobe

KeharaO said:


> Which size people are more into? The small one or the xsmall one?
> 
> I also think this bag is so cool, I had love at first sight with this one. But having a dillema to choose between s and xs size


Hey, so I realize this post is a few months old but I thought I'd put in my two cents just in case anyone else out there is trying to decide between the two! The cagole is my absolute favorite recent bag release and my best and most favorite purchase of 2021.

So I have both the xs (in Jade green) and small (black) and I have to say I prefer the small, which I also bought first. I'm 5'6" slim build and I like using the small as both a shoulder bag and a short crossbody (I'm a huge bum bag fan). I initially removed the rectangle pouch and heart mirror as I thought it was "too much", but ended up putting them back on! I felt the bag was missing something without them, and keeping them on retains the original cheeky and fun vibe of the bag which I love juxtaposed with the edgy bulky silver hardware and aged leather. I absolutely LOVE the leather they used for the cagoles, I'm only 29 but I have vivid memories of the original cities and how plush and delicious that arena leather was 

I love my xs as well, and the jade color was what really sent me over the edge and made me feel like I needed it. However I will say I pretty much only like it as a shorter shoulder bag, for some reason the proportions don't look right to me personally as a crossbody; also having said that, for me the thick shoulder pad part of the strap slips off my shoulder constantly so it's not that comfortable of a bag for me to wear. But I still absolutely die for the color paired with the silver rivets going all the way down the strap, I will deal with the annoyance to have that look  lol. Attaching a couple photos of me wearing both for reference. 

Sorry for the novel here, I'm so passionate about the cagole!!


----------



## ghoulish

@strobe living for that jade color!


----------



## strobe

ghoulish said:


> @strobe living for that jade color!


ty!! ugh the color is so amazing... i really didn't want to have to double up on this bag... but the COLOR! it really got me  it's a pretty unique shade in that it has a slight cool tone to it, like a blueish undertone, so it's a little different from the typical yellow-based "bottega green" that is everywhere rn. it gives just a touch of teal.
what's even better was i got mine on mytheresa for the old price ($1790) and i didn't have to pay tax


----------



## bernpl

I just got the jade too, couldn’t resist the color. I am much older and have been rocking the Balenciaga bags for roughly 15 years having had 6 other Balenciaga before this (city, velo, mini pompom, first) which got tons of use. Being in my upper 40s, I was starting to stay away from the rocker chic, edgy vibes which I have always loved  to be more age appropriate lol, more classic. I had sold 4/6 of the bags in the last 2 years in my quest to be more classic and was focused honestly on Chanel and Dior, keeping only the dark red velo and navy city.  But oops, I caved and got the xs, which yeah I honestly disliked and thought was way way too busy for my taste at first, just like the Chanel 19. Funny, how things can grow on you. Definitely going to tuck in the mirror and wallet in to make it less busy. The color really got me, plus my quest to be match-y-match-y with the favorite pairs of balenciaga sunglasses I so love. It’s my new fun travel crossbody,  bag for the beach, dog park.


----------



## Antigone

Ok I just saw this and I am in-love:



			https://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping/women/balenciaga-neo-cagole-city-bag-item-17731556.aspx?size=17


----------



## Njeph

Antigone said:


> Ok I just saw this and I am in-love:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping/women/balenciaga-neo-cagole-city-bag-item-17731556.aspx?size=17


It’s awesome. I ordered it and they sent me a returned one. I returned it and am getting it from a boutique.


----------



## Njeph

Does anyone have a xs and a small Le Cagole? I would love to see a size comparison.


----------



## Antigone

Njeph said:


> It’s awesome. I ordered it and they sent me a returned one. I returned it and am getting it from a boutique.



I just saw a small size. I cannot decide which one is more awesome!









						Balenciaga Neo Cagole Small Tote Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Balenciaga Neo Cagole small tote bag




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## Njeph

Antigone said:


> I just saw a small size. I cannot decide which one is more awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Neo Cagole Small Tote Bag - Farfetch
> 
> 
> Shop Balenciaga Neo Cagole small tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.farfetch.com


I have the small in the bright yellow. It’s pretty small. I am thinking of exchanging it. I guess it depends what you want to carry. It certainly fits the essentials.


----------



## Antigone

Njeph said:


> I have the small in the bright yellow. It’s pretty small. I am thinking of exchanging it. I guess it depends what you want to carry. It certainly fits the essentials.



I have the small city, Velo and Town. Guess I'm missing the City size?


----------



## Njeph

Antigone said:


> I have the small city, Velo and Town. Guess I'm missing the City size?


Sounds like it! The Neo City is awesome. The city with used leather is also cool.


----------



## ghoulish

As soon as I saw Bal released a bucket version of this, I couldn’t hold back any longer. The mini pompon is one of my all time favorite silhouettes.

Introducing the Le Cagole XS Bucket Bag.


----------



## JenJBS

ghoulish said:


> As soon as I saw Bal released a bucket version of this, I couldn’t hold back any longer. The mini pompon is one of my all time favorite silhouettes.
> 
> Introducing the Le Cagole XS Bucket Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5423884


----------



## Cat.A

whitemusk said:


> got the lilac one from printemps.. the last one apparently. super happy, it's defo *****y Y2K plastic vibe! i'm not regretting it at all


I want to get the same one! What are the pros and cons in your opinion about the bag and the colour choice?


----------



## Cat.A

Which colour should I get? The pink is gorgeous but my heart is telling me to go for the lilac one. What do you think? By the way, they are definitely eye candies.


----------



## tangoqueen

ghoulish said:


> As soon as I saw Bal released a bucket version of this, I couldn’t hold back any longer. The mini pompon is one of my all time favorite silhouettes.
> 
> Introducing the Le Cagole XS Bucket Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5423884


I LOVE this bucket bag! I’ve never purchased a Balenciaga bag before but I think this has converted me! It’s hard to get a gauge on size without seeing in person though. Would this hold essentials and a phone?


----------



## JenJBS

Cat.A said:


> Which colour should I get? The pink is gorgeous but my heart is telling me to go for the lilac one. What do you think? By the way, they are definitely eye candies.
> 
> View attachment 5424194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424197


Since your heart is telling you to go for the lilac, that's my vote.


----------



## purselovah91

Cat.A said:


> Which colour should I get? The pink is gorgeous but my heart is telling me to go for the lilac one. What do you think? By the way, they are definitely eye candies.
> 
> View attachment 5424194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424197


it's better to see it on you, to see which one compliments ur skintone the most


----------



## anmldr1

I just bought the lilac one. I love it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Lilac!!


----------



## ghoulish

anmldr1 said:


> I just bought the lilac one. I love it!!!


That was my vote, too.


----------



## ghoulish

tangoqueen said:


> I LOVE this bucket bag! I’ve never purchased a Balenciaga bag before but I think this has converted me! It’s hard to get a gauge on size without seeing in person though. Would this hold essentials and a phone?


This bag is definitely on the smaller size, but it does fit a phone and basic essentials (wallet, keys, hand sanitizer, mask). I can also fit my sunglasses if in a smaller case. You could always forgo a wallet if you wanted to use the pouch for cards/cash.

I also own the Mini Pompon, which is a bit bigger in size, which I personally feel like holds a TON (but I prefer smaller/medium sized bags). I saw Bal’s site had a S size listed as well, so I suspect that it’s comparable to the Mini Pompon. That size also features the whipstitch top handles.


----------



## tangoqueen

ghoulish said:


> This bag is definitely on the smaller size, but it does fit a phone and basic essentials (wallet, keys, hand sanitizer, mask). I can also fit my sunglasses if in a smaller case. You could always forgo a wallet if you wanted to use the pouch for cards/cash.
> 
> I also own the Mini Pompon, which is a bit bigger in size, which I personally feel like holds a TON (but I prefer smaller/medium sized bags). I saw Bal’s site had a S size listed as well, so I suspect that it’s comparable to the Mini Pompon. That size also features the whipstitch top handles.



Thanks ghoulish! Sounds like the XS fits as much as an LV nano speedy, which is one of my fave mini bags. I'm actually wondering if I should go for the lilac or the black, as I've been wanting to add a black bucket to my collection (but the lilac is such a standout). I'll be close to a Bal store later this week so will drop in to see it in person!


----------



## ghoulish

@tangoqueen I love both colors in this style, but my heart is with lilac since purple is my favorite color. But if you love your Nano Speedy, I think you’ll like this one, too.

I took a couple of size comparison shots if anyone is interested in XS Bucket vs Mini Pompon. From the front, they don’t look much different in height, but you can certainly see the depth in the second photo.


----------



## tangoqueen

ghoulish said:


> @tangoqueen I love both colors in this style, but my heart is with lilac since purple is my favorite color. But if you love your Nano Speedy, I think you’ll like this one, too.
> 
> I took a couple of size comparison shots if anyone is interested in XS Bucket vs Mini Pompon. From the front, they don’t look much different in height, but you can certainly see the depth in the second photo.
> 
> View attachment 5425660
> View attachment 5425661


Thanks so much @ghoulish for the photos! The mauve colour on your Mini Pompon is just stunning, and I love the shape too. I walked past the Bal store today but it was closed so just had a peek in the window. There were no bucket bags on display but I could see some of the La Cagole collection that was strangely displayed on the floor, under a table? I'll walk past again tomorrow when it's open and ask them about the XS bucket and Mini Pompon bags. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## VodooDoll

Good Friday said:


> i like the heart mirror and is that a coin purse. if those were available to be purchased separately I'll take them.


They do sell them separately


----------



## VodooDoll

Pollie-Jean said:


> Heart-shaped accessories will definitely not come too close to me


I LOVE THIS BAG but I would remove the heart. Hate that. Ruins the bag lol


----------



## Sweet As Che

I really love the bag, but I'm so concerned about the wear and tear, and since it's a relatively new bag, no one talks about it yet. but I've seen the condition on the preloved market and they don't look great :/


----------



## anmldr1

Sweet As Che said:


> I really love the bag, but I'm so concerned about the wear and tear, and since it's a relatively new bag, no one talks about it yet. but I've seen the condition on the preloved market and they don't look great :/


I have had the small since October, and have used it everyday. It still looks brand new. Hope this helps


----------



## Sweet As Che

anmldr1 said:


> I have had the small since October, and have used it everyday. It still looks brand new. Hope this helps


Thank you ! What leather and colour do you have?


----------



## natalieh38

Sweet As Che said:


> Thank you ! What leather and colour do you have?



I’ve been using my black medium everyday for 5 months and it also looks brand new still. One of my leather zipper pulls split, the SA had played with it a lot, so I just braided it because I love that look on Celine bags. Also I carried the medium for 8 hours at the zoo a couple weekends ago and it didn’t hurt my shoulder AT ALL


----------



## KeharaO

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry for such a late reply. Here are pics of the small black and the xs pink.



Thank you so much for the pic, it looks soooo gorgeous on you, both!
How’s the small size been growing on you now? 

Do you still like it better than the XS?

I already tried the XS and I feel that it’s a bit too small for me in real. I looks soooooo nice on the photo ( I took a mirror selfie while wearing the XS) but in real the xs looks too small compared to my feature haha if you can understand what I mean..

on the other hands the small size fits perfectly on me in real, but in photos it looks a lill bit to big especially when I do xbody it looks like huge bumbag.
I prefer wear it like a shoulder bag with short strap setting.


----------



## anmldr1

Sweet As Che said:


> Thank you ! What leather and colour do you have?





KeharaO said:


> Thank you so much for the pic, it looks soooo gorgeous on you, both!
> How’s the small size been growing on you now?
> 
> Do you still like it better than the XS?
> 
> I already tried the XS and I feel that it’s a bit too small for me in real. I looks soooooo nice on the photo ( I took a mirror selfie while wearing the XS) but in real the xs looks too small compared to my feature haha if you can understand what I mean..
> 
> on the other hands the small size fits perfectly on me in real, but in photos it looks a lill bit to big especially when I do xbody it looks like huge bumbag.
> I prefer wear it like a shoulder bag with short strap setting.


I love the small size. I don’t think it looks big xbody. I’m 5’4…it has plenty of room to fit my wallet and daily essentials, but doesn’t feel too full. I love the way it hugs my body when xbody. I absolutely love this bag! I wish they made more fun colors in the small size.


----------



## anmldr1

Sweet As Che said:


> Thank you ! What leather and colour do you have?


I have black and lamb skin I believe, its the original cagole that was released


----------



## Cat.A

JenJBS said:


> Since your heart is telling you to go for the lilac, that's my vote.


I went for lilac, I bought one month ago an I can’t stop wearing it. I’m obsessed


----------



## JenJBS

Cat.A said:


> I went for lilac, I bought one month ago an I can’t stop wearing it. I’m obsessed



Yay!      Glad you're so happy with it!


----------



## VodooDoll

I am in team LOVE and I still haven’t pulled the trigger. How many black bags is too many?  I’m wanting the black or a metallic , but the price has gone up $1,000 in less than a year  Looking for pre loved … welcome any leads on a silver or gold or black


----------



## VodooDoll

Up $1,000 CAD on the XS that is.


----------



## cocoklo

hi guys! new to TPF and wanted some insight from le cagole owners.

im contemplating getting the XS in pink or white lambskin (not a fan of the croc embossed), but am worried about color transfer or it getting dirty easily! im not as concerned about scratches or it’s losing of shape since the leather already has a distressed look to it but it’s still a slight worry. could any somewhat long time light coloured le cagole lambskin owners share their experiences? im planning on using it as a daily/semi daily bag. thanks in advance


----------



## bagboyforlife

Amortentia said:


> So I was in Selfridges the other day minding my own business, when this bag caught my eye. I did a double take, and then had a mini meltdown. HELLO OLD SCHOOL BALENCIAGA!! This bag is like an eclectic mash-up of the Day, Hip and Town. I really miss their moto style handbags, and will consider adding this to my collection at some point. It comes in four sizes (apparently), pictured below is the small.
> 
> It would be fabulous if it was available in Gold or Rose Gold hardware.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5128757


Hi all - new to the blog and am struggling to say the least.  Is someone able to link me to the style codes to authenticate a Le Cagole gunmetal with rhinestone hardware?  Loving all the Balenciaga love


----------



## Czikimonkey

I’ve had the Le Cagole in pink (small size) since May. I absolutely love this bag to bits. It gets a little dirty where the silver hardware hits it but I can easily wipe it down. I’m a big girl (5 foot nine and not skinny), not young at all, and it looks great on me, but all of my friends have tried it on and honestly it looks good on everyone. It elevates every outfit. One of my most favorite purchases!


----------



## JenJBS

bagboyforlife said:


> Hi all - new to the blog and am struggling to say the least.  Is someone able to link me to the style codes to authenticate a Le Cagole gunmetal with rhinestone hardware?  Loving all the Balenciaga love



I haven't seen any posts like that. Sorry.


----------



## bagboyforlife

Thanks, Jen. The bag was authenticated by the site I purchased it from, am just curious.


----------



## wonderboii

I have been eyeing this bag since it was first launched and I finally tried on the xs size in black with the mixed metal charms all over it and I’m convinced that I need this bag now. Maybe not with the charms but nonetheless I’m obsessed! 

Any one in Hawaii that can give me an idea of price there? I will be traveling at the end of the month and possibly pull the trigger!


----------



## VodooDoll

Would you guys consider the Prada 2005 re edition too similar if I get the black XS? Size / colour / accessories/ multi hanging things


----------



## lara0112

anmldr1 said:


> I have had the small since October, and have used it everyday. It still looks brand new. Hope this helps


My experience with La Cagole too - I have the mini and small (for everyday and travel) and use them both extensively with kids, for shopping, air travel etc - and until now, no sign of use. This bag is the Yin to my Hermes Yang (lol).


----------



## lara0112

VodooDoll said:


> Would you guys consider the Prada 2005 re edition too similar if I get the black XS? Size / colour / accessories/ multi hanging things


Honestly, no. Prada is quite understated and utilitarian in a way, this bag is edgy and slightly OTT.


----------



## ghoulish

lara0112 said:


> Honestly, no. Prada is quite understated and utilitarian in a way, this bag is edgy and slightly OTT.


@VodooDoll I agree. Prada has more of a casual functional vibe while Le Cagole is definitely more of an attention grabber. Le Cagole is a bit trendier at the moment, too.


----------



## VodooDoll

Ok next Cagole issue. I see the grommet is falling off. Karen Britchick (IG influencer) reported of this recently and I also see someone selling one broken. Balenciaga is apparently charging for a repair for a bag bought in January 2022. Looks like this bag only looks tough lol. I love it but HOW is this happening to everyone. Has anyone experienced this? Seems like a quality control issue


----------



## VodooDoll

Sweet As Che said:


> I really love the bag, but I'm so concerned about the wear and tear, and since it's a relatively new bag, no one talks about it yet. but I've seen the condition on the preloved market and they don't look great :/


I’ve seen Reports of the grommets falling off!


----------



## lara0112

unfortunately happened with my sandals - we got it back on but this bothers me indeed. So far my bag grommets seems tight.


VodooDoll said:


> Ok next Cagole issue. I see the grommet is falling off. Karen Britchick (IG influencer) reported of this recently and I also see someone selling one broken. Balenciaga is apparently charging for a repair for a bag bought in January 2022. Looks like this bag only looks tough lol. I love it but HOW is this happening to everyone. Has anyone experienced this? Seems like a quality control issue


----------



## MonsieurMode

Anyone have information on this bag? It’s a Cagole Flap that’s releasing in fall


----------



## VodooDoll

MonsieurMode said:


> Anyone have information on this bag? It’s a Cagole Flap that’s releasing in fall
> 
> View attachment 5596776



No. But wow!


----------



## ksuromax

they say, all new is well forgotten old.
is this a new trend? take a good old Pompon, bump off the dust, label it as 'new' Cagole Bucket and stick a double price tag 





						Le Cagole XS crinkled-leather bucket bag | Balenciaga
					

Balenciaga's white Le Cagole bag – which recalls the houses' City bag moto styling – is reshaped to a bucket silhouette from glossed crinkled leather.



					www.matchesfashion.com


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> they say, all new is well forgotten old.
> is this a new trend? take a good old Pompon, bump off the dust, label it as 'new' Cagole Bucket and stick a double price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Cagole XS crinkled-leather bucket bag | Balenciaga
> 
> 
> Balenciaga's white Le Cagole bag – which recalls the houses' City bag moto styling – is reshaped to a bucket silhouette from glossed crinkled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com


Pretty much what they’ve done isn’t it?


----------



## earswithfeet

ksuromax said:


> they say, all new is well forgotten old.
> is this a new trend? take a good old Pompon, bump off the dust, label it as 'new' Cagole Bucket and stick a double price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Cagole XS crinkled-leather bucket bag | Balenciaga
> 
> 
> Balenciaga's white Le Cagole bag – which recalls the houses' City bag moto styling – is reshaped to a bucket silhouette from glossed crinkled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com


Exactly my thoughts, too. I'd take the mini Pom (more like 5 or 6...) over the "new" bucket thingy any day. No HW issues with the oldies, either 
Sorry, but Demna is just trying too hard. Way too trendy and probably forgotten two years down the road. I don't feel the "heritage vibe" at all. Twenty years from now, nobody will hunt down these bags.
I tried the medium Cagole when it was released, but ended up returning the bag. It was all too much.


----------



## VodooDoll

I respectfully disagree. If they are so similar, how can they be forgotten about? They classics are still going strong, and these slight iterations are just a fresher take. I agree the buckets look almost the same. But different shades and not everyone likes vintage, and can actually afford to pay retail. There is obviously a market for them. And yes , they are wayyyyyy more expensive. But everything is!


----------



## strobe

VodooDoll said:


> I respectfully disagree. If they are so similar, how can they be forgotten about? They classics are still going strong, and these slight iterations are just a fresher take. I agree the buckets look almost the same. But different shades and not everyone likes vintage, and can actually afford to pay retail. There is obviously a market for them. And yes , they are wayyyyyy more expensive. But everything is!


I both agree and disagree with the first point; I think the main issue people have with the new designs is that they could be called "lazy". We want to see something new and different and exciting, not something that is 90%+ similar to archive designs with updated hardware/addons etc. However, a classic silhouette is a classic, and that's what a bucket bag is, so I def think both reactions are valid here. That being said, we are definitely getting some new styles (like the flap cagole) along with reboots like the pompon-esque bucket bag, so I'm content.

Fully agree with your point about everything being more expensive. That's definitely true, it's unavoidable. If they were to reissue the original style with no alterations, you can guarantee it would be more expensive than its debut price. This is a revisited style, so it's going to be even more expensive than that. And if you're looking for value in general, let's be real, designer fashion is not the place to find it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MonsieurMode said:


> Anyone have information on this bag? It’s a Cagole Flap that’s releasing in fall
> 
> View attachment 5596776


Looks like the old toolbox


----------



## VodooDoll

Has anyone ever bought off Poshmark? Is their authentication very reliable? (Especially regarding this bag) I have seen some fakes on Depop and they look pretty decent. Scary!


----------



## VodooDoll

More looks at the new flap for Winter


----------



## VodooDoll

It’s cheaper than the XS. 
Has a front , back and interior zipper


----------



## VodooDoll

Love this little messenger as well. I want them all LOL


----------



## brose12258789

ghoulish said:


> As soon as I saw Bal released a bucket version of this, I couldn’t hold back any longer. The mini pompon is one of my all time favorite silhouettes.
> 
> Introducing the Le Cagole XS Bucket Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5423884


Can i ask how the closure is? Does it close securely or lose like items may fall out? Torn between bucket and the regular le cagole.


----------



## ghoulish

brose12258789 said:


> Can i ask how the closure is? Does it close securely or lose like items may fall out? Torn between bucket and the regular le cagole.


It's not the most secure closure, but as long as you don't overstuff it, your things should stay mostly in tact while you're wearing it. A different story if it's sitting on your car seat and it tips over! If you're someone who prefers a zipper, I'd go with the standard version.


----------



## VodooDoll

Love the look of the bucket, but for city life - subways etc and pick pocketers I prefer a zipper always.


----------



## beauxgoris

The flap looks like the tool kit of old


----------



## earswithfeet

VodooDoll said:


> More looks at the new flap for Winter
> 
> View attachment 5600925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600926


Ooohhh, these pics remind me: must not forget to take trash out tomorrow...


----------



## CarolineElmenhoff

Wauw i need this bag!


----------



## VodooDoll

Ok so I got the XS and it’s the best bag I have ever bought in my life. I’m so happy with it. Perfect size. Not too big not too small. I got the black and she’s so perfect!!! Very me. I would get it in another colour if I could.


----------



## octoberrrush

I recently chanced upon a mini at the airport and was all set to make the purchase but they only had one in stock and the leather was peeling?! Like the top shiny layer was peeling off the zipper pulls. Has anyone else seen this happen?


----------



## Adele206

lara0112 said:


> My experience with La Cagole too - I have the mini and small (for everyday and travel) and use them both extensively with kids, for shopping, air travel etc - and until now, no sign of use. This bag is the Yin to my Hermes Yang (lol).


Hi, I'm considering between the mini and XS. Can you share a little on your experience with the mini? Does it fit enough essentials? Thanks!


----------



## lara0112

Adele206 said:


> Hi, I'm considering between the mini and XS. Can you share a little on your experience with the mini? Does it fit enough essentials? Thanks!


It's cute and fits my phone, keys, cards in case, cash, airpods, perhaps even a slim powerbank. However, I haven't switched out of my 'small' (really a medium sized bag) because I love the convenience of just throwing everything in and ready to go.


----------



## Adele206

lara0112 said:


> It's cute and fits my phone, keys, cards in case, cash, airpods, perhaps even a slim powerbank. However, I haven't switched out of my 'small' (really a medium sized bag) because I love the convenience of just throwing everything in and ready to go.


Thank you so much!


----------



## south-of-france

Le Cagole XS Parisian symbols limited edition


----------



## beauxgoris

I do wonder if Balenciaga gave away many of these bags to celebs. I see a lot of them on fashionphile and TRR, there can't be THAT many people that have bought them only to resell them a few months later.


----------



## cerulean blue

beauxgoris said:


> I do wonder if Balenciaga gave away many of these bags to celebs. I see a lot of them on fashionphile and TRR, there can't be THAT many people that have bought them only to resell them a few months later.



Could be a FOMO situation where a ton of people bought it because it was the hot new Balenciaga bag, but ended up realizing that they don't like it or that it's hard to incorporate into their wardrobe. Think Chanel had the same thing with the 20A rainbow metallic bags


----------



## gere

Which one? Love both but can have only one - Bucket or typical style????


----------



## lara0112

gere said:


> Which one? Love both but can have only one - Bucket or typical style????
> 
> View attachment 5626273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626274


typical style


----------



## plpc

Hi ladies! I just bought my le cagole with rhinestones  I love how it added some sparkle .



So I need opinions..as I found a bit of issues with the glazing of the edges.. there’s some glue marks and irregularities.. should I exchange it or is it a common thing not to be worried over? TIA


----------



## gere

After trying many styles, end up come back home with this gorgeous one.


----------



## cherrybelle17

Hello! I’m new here, I hope this thread is still active.
I recently just bought a le cagole bag, and the mirror is worrying me.
Is the mirror prone to scratches? I’m kind of seeing a little scratch already because it keeps on hitting the studs  please let me know your experience?


----------



## Amortentia

cherrybelle17 said:


> Hello! I’m new here, I hope this thread is still active.
> I recently just bought a le cagole bag, and the mirror is worrying me.
> Is the mirror prone to scratches? I’m kind of seeing a little scratch already because it keeps on hitting the studs  please let me know your experience?


Hey! I often tuck the mirror and coin purse into the bag, so haven’t run into this issue yet. I’ve done the same with my older Balenciaga handbags. There are some hairline scratches on the mirrors (most likely from the days when I didn’t tick the mirror in), but that’s to be expected and isn’t that noticeable.


----------



## VodooDoll

XMAS EYE CANDY! 

This arrive just in time… 
I have a silver Chanel, so although I do love the silver Cagole, I went for this one  The colour cannot be captured in the photo. It’s much darker. I would say the one with the rhinestones is a light gold. This is the dark gold with the regular hardware. 

Merry Xmas All!


----------



## VodooDoll

Gold!


----------

